# Game #3 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 4th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 4, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (0-2) VS Charlotte Bobcats (0-1)

Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Bernie Bickerstaff

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Brevin Knight/Kareem Rush/Gerald Wallace/Emeka Okafor/Premoz Brezec


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Chris Webber -VS- Emeka Okafor -*​

Okay, let's get our first win of the season! *GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Sixers HAVE TO WIN THIS. AI, smoke them please.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Charlotte by 13
G. Wallace goes for 30+
Brevin gets 14 assists
Emeka gets 16 rebounds


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Vermillion said:


> Sixers HAVE TO WIN THIS. AI, smoke them please.


the truth. after this, they have the pacers the next night.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Heyyyyy Chris Webber's picture isnt against Emeka, what are you trying to pull? :biggrin:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

why does webber still have his kings jersey?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Philly might start 0-4


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

musiclexer said:


> Philly might start 0-4


Here's hoping they go 0-9, then do a Chicago afterwards.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

0-9? Someone on another thread mentioned us going 0-82. All I know is if we don't beat the bobcats, this will be a veeeerrrry long season...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

not only do they need to beat the Bobcats they need to destroy them Need them to being feeling good about themselves going into Saturdays game


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Alright guys, just a few minutes till tipoff. 

From what I've read Iggy knows he need to get more involved, will tonight be his be hs night?
C webb's gonna reach his 15,000 point, maybe that'll have him in good spirits
A.I.'s due for a better shooting night.
Lets go Sixers ! We need this one for a moral booster.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Ewwww Iggy sold out on a breakaway layup??? Then threw the ball away the next play for an almost backcourt violationg.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

UGLY UGLY start to the game..anyone esle watching besides me?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a feeling Korver won't be the best guard for Gerald Wallace tonight.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Vermillion said:


> I have a feeling Korver won't be the best guard for Gerald Wallace tonight.


I have a feeling Korver won't be the best anything tonight. I really try not to criticize the guy but since he's been trying to get more involved offensively everything just looks more sloppy out there for us. The formula goes like this:

AI dribbles up, dishes to Korver
Korver makes some sloppy *** move to the paint and gets trapped
He then struggles to to find someone to pass to.
If he doesn't he shoots where he misses the majority of the time, if he does its 5-6 unnecesary seconds off the the shot clock.

I guess I'm gonna have to join the "I don't like him as a starter club."


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> I guess I'm gonna have to join the "I don't like him as a starter club."


agreed hes makin me sick out there btw nice pass out there next time make sure the guy in the 5th row is looking be4 you throw it to him


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> agreed hes makin me sick out there btw nice pass out there next time make sure the guy in the 5th row is looking be4 you throw it to him


Haha seriously. This is another bad start. What happened Iggy? He got it back togather after the sloppy plays in the begining, he hasn't been out there since he made his 4th fg in a row? And why was AI sitting for that 6-7 minute stretch? I'm just confused as to whats going on out there.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

12 assists to 5? Philly..why?!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Allen needs to jus take control forget gettin Kyle involed and all the other BS


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Allen needs to jus take control forget gettin Kyle involed and all the other BS


Agreed, 24 to 4 points in the paint favoring the bobcats as well. Nailon, hunter and thomas are getting easy looks on put-backs they just keep missing. My prediction is AI will take control and go straight at the cats drawing fouls.Thats the only thing thats been working so far. If he catches fire watch out. Webber needs to get more involved as well.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AI started to take over at the end of the half got them within like 3 but then Salmons came in and he let him try his thing and the Bobcats extended the lead again Also did you see when Cheeks subbed Iggy out and brought in Ollie And Allen thought Cheeks was subbin for him lol


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iggy with the gorgeous opp, runs down the floor to catch his man and picks up his 4th foul. Grrr I was standing screaming "OHHHHH...."which turned into "...ohhh..****."


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

As Tony Montana said.....

"This is So ****in bad mayne!"


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Lead down to 11. Sixers picking it up just a little bit. Come on get hot fellas.

Maybe we'll get real lucky and the bobcats will drop a beautiful lead 2 nights in a row


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

T.O. is happier about his team situation then I am right about now...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Seriously, if the team is playing like this we're in contention for the #1 pick.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Can someone please explain to me whats going on?? This is amazing to me. I can't fathom how we can play this bad.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Can someone please explain to me whats going on?? This is amazing to me. I can't fathom how we can play this bad.


Lack of Dalembert?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What was Igoudala doing in the beginning? I watched the entire game and philly just couldn't the Bobcats. Salmons had a good game and I think Ollie did some good things.

Iguodala has to step up and Hunter has to quit playing so timidly. I think it was like three posessions where Hunter got it downlow but didn't do anything. AI found him down there but he has to finish.

The Bucks game was a good game and I thought the 76ers had it and it was a tough loss. 

The fans had a right to boo (this time). It was like a revolving door downlow for the Bobcats.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Just wondering for those who saw the game, were Okafors points coming from close range(layups or dunks) or jumpers? Anyone else play well for the Bobcats?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Just wondering for those who saw the game, were Okafors points coming from close range(layups or dunks) or jumpers? Anyone else play well for the Bobcats?


 inside. 

Sean May played very well. he's got good range from the two games I've seen him in. 

Rush is not a patient shooter. He's just trying to get his.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

lottery team.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm going to take a break from basketball for a while.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team is straight up garbage and I'm being nice. It's time to trade AI and get some quality talent back. Trade him to Memphis for Mike Miller, Lorenzon Wright and Andre Emmett and a pick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

A what was he thinking moment : When Kevin Ollie took a charge from Sean May. Kudos to him but but geez.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Seriously, if the team is playing like this we're in contention for the #1 pick.


If you're right, then you know the team will start getting rid of big contract players.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> If you're right, then you know the team will start getting rid of big contract players.


It would make more sense for them to get some help with what they have right now. They still have 4 good players on this team worthy of starting (AI, Andre, Webber, Sammy). Korver looks like a 12th man this year. Simply put, as long as Comcast won't spend the money, and BK won't make a move, this team is going nowhere.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I think you just nailed a key part of it. The team is only starting 4 players! I mean, how can you win if you go 4-on-5? 

I'm going to vote in the November elections. I vote "Bench Korver". :clap: He's missed two Technical free throws for crying out loud! 

The talk of trading AI and Webber is insanity. You don't trade the people that are working and doing well. You get rid of those that aren't.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jpk said:


> The talk of trading AI and Webber is insanity. You don't trade the people that are working and doing well. You get rid of those that aren't.


Not insanity, it's reality. Who are you going to get via trade with the players who aren't doing well? You're not going to turn straw into gold via trade, that's not how this league works especially with Billy King as the GM.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Korver's getting abused..surprise surprise.. The team's looking better then expected though.


----------

